# Best Web Hosting



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I hope this is in the right section,

In your opinions can you tell me which web hosting services you think are the best and why?

Thanks a bunch
Robobobo


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
I've been looking too and I've come across this one. (I've not started yet though!). It's free and your site won't display ads unless you put them there. They also have a link to samples of sites built with their product, quite impressive.
http://www.110mb.com/

I hope this is of interest?
Richard


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess it depends on what type of site you are building. A free web hosting site might be fine for a personal web site but I think I would want more for a commercial application.

I also looked at http://www.110mb.com and at their forums http://www.110mb.com/forum . Site looked interesting. Their forums have customer feedback that might be helpful.

Take a look at http://interactiveonline.com/ and http://www.bluehost.com
Both of these have Fantastico which allows the installation of the most popular open source software titles.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I have several websites hosted with RadioTower. Mike Cermak, who owns this (TSG) site, also owns RadioTower and I have been very pleased with the service and price. I have had hosting on other companies, and I'll say that for service and technical support, RadioTower has them all beat. I've had far more uptime and less hassles in all areas. :up:

Seriously, best hosting company out there.


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

I use www.ixwebhosting.com and their prices are the best I can find for what they offer - unlimited space and bandwidth as well as 5000 databases and 1000 or so FTP accounts.

If you're in the UK, I suggest buying a copy of Web Designer magazine by Imagine Publishing - that has a pretty comprehensive listing of hosting sites, their features and their prices (though it doesn't include IX Web Hosting).


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

I use Kingpinhosting.com

I was gong to set up my own box but then I saw the prices they are offering - for the smallest package 100 megs it's $6.06 a YEAR!!! Unlimited everything else. The site has never been down and they have a beautiful control panel.

Here's their prices: http://kingpinhosting.com/home/index.php?p=1


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Temegami,
Thanks I'll take a look.

Richard


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Robobobo,

A quick search of the TSG forum should provide you with quite an extensive list of recommendations for web hosting.

As olddirtret said, it really does depend on what you want it for in most cases.

I always recommend "Rapid VPS" for any type of hosting. Their shared hosting packages are good quality, good value, and the guys up there are really helpful - if there is anything you need from them, simply ask and they'll assist!

Their "VPS" hosting is also next to non - offering both a linux and windows platform, they cater for everyone, and again, good value!

Here are some other thread that may be of interest:

http://forums.techguy.org/web-design-development/632096-web-host-recommendation.html

http://forums.techguy.org/web-design-development/729332-who-your-host-what-do.html

http://forums.techguy.org/web-design-development/726464-cheap-vps-hosting.html

http://forums.techguy.org/web-design-development/750186-question-regarding-web-hosting-web.html

Hope this helps!

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

Temagami said:


> I use Kingpinhosting.com
> 
> I was gong to set up my own box but then I saw the prices they are offering - for the smallest package 100 megs it's $6.06 a YEAR!!! Unlimited everything else. The site has never been down and they have a beautiful control panel.
> 
> Here's their prices: http://kingpinhosting.com/home/index.php?p=1


How come Kingpin Hosting is so much cheaper compared to the rest? cheapest being $6.06 a year and most expensive being $100 a year, http://kingpinhosting.com/home/index.php?p=1 The bandwidth is quite low though it seems, 2gb lowest 40 gb highest-is this the amount of times it can be viewed on there servers totaling that amount or something to that effect? and storage starting at 100mb, what exactly are they storing? your sites content and pages is it?
Thanks


----------



## djsupac (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi i use www.ebay-hosting.com there prices are really good, starting at just 1.99 per month for 250mg check the site out and have a look for at the differant deals.


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I use kingpinhosting for everything and have never had a problem. If you want to test the speed out here is a site I made with flash animation in index page and it uses numerous php and MySQL databases.

www.martialartstournaments.ca

Also I have another BIG site up with kingpin (I didn't register a domain for it yet):

www.thompson.kingpinhosting.com

In fact I have about 4 test websites inside of the link I just gave you.

Why are they so cheap? - Who cares! For $6.06 a year you're set. If you say you're only getting 100 megs... well, I use MAYBE 5 Megs per site. You asked what they're storing....? what do you mean? They are storing your whole site - everything. They have a control panel with all the regular stuff on it which is NOT part of the 100 Megs.


----------



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

so your saying that the 100mbs is a sufficient amount of space, i see...

and the 2gb bandwidth? is that enough space, im planning on hosting a minimum of 2 sites so would 2gb be fine,


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

I have noticed that this question comes up from time to time. I also think it is a difficult question to answer as the answer will depend on location and requirements.
My personal experience has led me to believe that free hosting is problematic, there is always some sort of restriction. This may be bandwidth, advertising, domain names or the ability to host databases. That leaves you with paid hosting. Here I believe it is good to go with a reputable local host. Basically a company that if you have a problem, you can pic up the phone and say, "this is not working, why?". If you have only a small site, then you pay for the smaller packages available, if you have a hugely successful and large site, pay for a premium package. A good host will offer things like cms, php and databases. Further, it is not excessively expensive due to the amount of competition. So shop around, ask local businesses who they use.


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

2gb works great for me and I have all kinds of people logging on to check for upcoming tournament. For the tournament site I use the $6.06 account and for my teacher recruitment site I bought the $14.0? package. You can't beat that price... I also found out how he affords to do it for that price. He hosts facebook applications and has a couple BIG clients. So those small packages you and I use (which really aren't that small) are a 'break-even' for him.

Drop them an e-mail and tell them Doug Thompson sent you. I found out about kingpin from a post they put up on a web development site (like this one). I e-mail him when I have any questions and they usually respond within a few hours.


----------



## rosejenifar (Nov 4, 2008)

How to Choose the Best Web Hosting:
Here you can find below what exactly to look for when choosing the best web hosting service.
Amount of web space,FTP access,Degree of reliability, security and speed of access,Dependence and support,Pricing plans,Data transfer(Bandwidth).
-------------------------------------
rosejenifar
Advisor


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

This is a *really* hard question to answer in one post. There are just so many options, it's hard to tell which are truly good and which just claim to be good. 

One quick note on RadioTower.net - it may be owned by Mike, but their prices are nowhere near competitive. I would stay away from them simply because you're getting 100 times less than what you should be for the price. 

I would recommend either Bluehost or HostGator. 

I've heard many great reviews about both from a number of people. My personal website is hosted on Bluehost and I've found their price to be very competitive. Their hosting is great, with lots of features and options (free SSH access! ), and their reliability and customer service is great. I've used their Live Chat option multiple times, and I usually get a good answer to my question in under a minute. I would highly recommend them if you're looking to host a small to medium sized site. :up:

Like most, I would stay away from free hosts. I don't care what they offer or what they say, they're just not worth the hassle or the problems in the long run.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

I do not know if Godaddy has the best hosting, But I can guarantee you that they have the best customer service!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

dannyn said:


> But I can guarantee you that they have the best customer service!


You can guarantee that?  I highly doubt GoDaddy has the best customer service out there.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

> You can guarantee that? I highly doubt GoDaddy has the best customer service out there.


Ok, I cant _guarantee_ that, but I do not highly doubt that. They will do anything in there power 24/7 to help you. They are always clear, and easy to understand. There is never more than a 5 minute wait, but I hae only had to wait a few times. Network Solutions customer support is no where near the quality of Godaddy.


----------



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi again,

Im probably getting annoying now but i still aimnt sure why kingpinhosting is so much cheaper! its offering the same price for a year as other companies are offering a month,

Would the likes of bluehost get me shown up better in search rankings? or has that nothing to do with hosting companies? Sorry for being so ignorant in this subject area  but if the pure difference is just in the fact that kingpin is hosting big companies and hosts small ones for cheap for the reason already mentioned or what? 

Thanks


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

The reason is they make all their money from Facebook applications. All those little apps that facebook has running need to be hosted somewhere.

Kingpin simply undercuts everyone else to get their business. They sure have mine. I have one two accounts with them right now. www.martialartstournaments.ca and my test site www.thompson.kingpinhosting.com (which has 3 sites in it) - I use it to test my pages for development. Actually I'm trying to sell the Teaching in Korea one that is posted on it right now - anyone want a CMS site?

The hits from Google has little to do with the host themselves - it has to do with the crawlers finding your site. Which is why everyone puts meta tags in their page. Others say you don't even need meta's (I don't know who to believe). You can also "add" your site to google through one of their webdesign forms.


----------



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks again for your reply,

I think i will sign up with kingpin as they are the cheapest around by far and all your sites seem to be hosted fine,

Thanks for recommending it to me


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

No problem - glad to help. BTW I registered a site recently for $5.75 (domain name) I think it was through Netfirms - they ask fro a coupon code if you have one. So I googled it and one came up - it worked!


----------

